# strange plant...



## Micke-Eklund (May 23, 2004)

Hi…

A friend of mine asks me to find out what was growing emersed on a piece of wood in his tank. 
I cannot find any picture in my books that´s look like the plant he got in his tank. 

The plant just showed up in the tank, it must have come whit the pice of wood.

Anyone know the name of the plant??

Regards Michael


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Looks like some kind of fern.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks like _Asplenium trichomanes_ to me, but there are a number of other possibilities! I have alittle one at home that self seeded in my koi filter and it looks pretty identical.

http://floracyberia.net/pteridophyta/polypodiaceae/asplenium_trichomanes_inexpectans.html


----------



## Micke-Eklund (May 23, 2004)

Hi and thanks for your answers. 

ed seeley: does your Asplenium trichomanes have black/brown stems?

Asplenium trichomanes looks very like the plant my friend got, but his plant have green stems.

I found out that the Asplenium trichomanes swedish name is (svartbräken) and it´s very common where I live


----------



## Micke-Eklund (May 23, 2004)

Hmmm I think I found it thanks to you ed seeley, thanks... 

Asplenium viride is close related to Asplenium trichomanes and the Asplenium viride got green stems.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

As far as I am aware young plants, such as the one I rescued from my pond filter, won't show the pronounced dark stems and slightly glossy leaves of a mature plant, but that doesn't mean it isn't _A.viridis_, just that it could still be _A.trichomanes_! I'd wait until it gets a bit bigger then you'll know for sure. In my part of the world (and your part too!) _A.trichomanes_ is much more common so is the more likely IMO. The plant you pictured though does seem to have more pronounced dentate margins to the edges of the frond margins, but I think it's probably _A.trichomanes. _Please let us know when it gets bigger!


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

those grow near my hose wild...


----------

